# FreeBSD hangs on AMD Ryzen 2400G CPU with cbsd/bhyve virtualization of Linux



## IwoZaleski (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello,

I have issues with AMD Ryzen 2400g CPU with latest UEFI in my ASROCK x370 PRO4 motherboard with 8 GB of Crucial DDR4 2400 MHZ RAM. FreeBSD hangs when i am installing Linux Debian in bhyve environment in CBSD layer. It's getting very flustrating because i want to learn more about BSD and i am getting those hangs always. Below, this is my configuration for BHYVE, so the virtual machine is working fine (until system hangs):






I was experiencing hangs issues also when compiling a ports, but i've setup my EFI more correctly, for example i've set Internal GPU instead of external GPU, and off course virtualization is enabled in EFI. I don't have problems with Windows 10. Those problems should not exist on BSD, so what is happening? I've read some articles that Ryzens are hanging on Linux and BSD but SOME of those issues was resolved. Can someone reproduce the problem on their own Ryzen chip? You need to have vmm module loaded into the freebsd kernel with kldload vmm. Install CBSD, set in cbsd  bconfig jname=name_of_jail setting like in screen above and download Debian 9.5, or 9.4 from the cbsd mirrors through cbsd bconstruct-tui tool. If the ISO file is not reachable, just download version 9.5.0 or 9.4.0 from any official Debian mirror and rename it to look like the one that cbsd wants to have. I have machine with Ryzen on another site that i am rarely there, so there is as much info i can provide to you. It is copied to the last registered output and then no output, just a new one when node was hard reseted:


```
Jul 20 11:42:33 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to maintenance. Stopping_VM
Jul 20 11:42:33 master cbsd: bstop: bhyve domain arch1 does not want to die via ACPI, soft timeout exceeded. Kill him
Jul 20 11:42:33 master kernel: tap2: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 20 11:42:33 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to master. 0
Jul 20 11:42:33 master cbsd: bstop: bhyve domain arch1 stopped in 0s
Jul 20 11:42:33 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to master. 0
Jul 20 11:42:59 master cbsd: bset: bhyve_x2apic_mode: 0
Jul 20 11:43:06 master cbsd: bstart: compile_nic_args for arch1: nic driver: vtnet, nic_parent: auto
Jul 20 11:43:06 master cbsd: bstart: get_vm_uplink_interface for arch1: ip4_addr: 192.168.2.26, determine uplink method: by route, interface: re0
Jul 20 11:43:06 master cbsd: bstart: compile_nic_args for arch1: uplink interface selected: re0
Jul 20 11:43:06 master kernel: tap2: Ethernet address: 00:bd:c7:a1:fd:02
Jul 20 11:43:06 master kernel: tap2: promiscuous mode enabled
Jul 20 11:43:06 master cbsd: bstart: get_vm_uplink_interface for arch1: ip4_addr: 192.168.2.26, determine uplink method: by route, interface: re0
Jul 20 11:43:06 master CBSD: [debug] /usr/sbin/bhyve  -c 1 -m 1073741824 -H -A -S -u -w -s 0:0,hostbridge    -s 3:0,ahci-hd,/usr/jails/jails-data/arch1-data/dsk1.vhd,sectorsize=512 -s 2:0,ahci-cd,/usr/jails/src/iso/cbsd-iso-archlinux-2018.04.01-x86_64.iso  -s 4:0,virtio-net,tap2,mac=00:a0:98:af:c8:2d -s 5:0,virtio-rnd  -s 6,fbuf,tcp=192.168.2.25:5900,w=1024,h=768,wait,password=cbsd -s 30,xhci,tablet -s 31,lpc -l com1,stdio -l bootrom,/usr/local/cbsd/upgrade/patch/efi.fd  arch1
Jul 20 11:43:06 master kernel: tap2: link state changed to UP
Jul 20 11:46:47 master kernel: tap2: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 20 11:47:04 master cbsd: bstop: get_vm_uplink_interface for arch1: ip4_addr: 192.168.2.26, determine uplink method: by route, interface: re0
Jul 20 11:47:04 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to maintenance. Stopping_VM
Jul 20 11:47:04 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to master. 0
Jul 20 11:47:04 master cbsd: bstop: bhyve domain arch1 stopped in 0s
Jul 20 11:47:04 master cbsd: jswmode: switch arch1 mode to master. 0
Jul 20 11:47:42 master cbsd: freejname: found new name: debian1
Jul 20 11:48:45 master cbsd: bcreate: vm debian1 has been created in 2s
Jul 20 11:48:52 master cbsd: bstart: compile_nic_args for debian1: nic driver: vtnet, nic_parent: auto
Jul 20 11:48:52 master cbsd: bstart: get_vm_uplink_interface for debian1: ip4_addr: 192.168.2.27, determine uplink method: by route, interface: re0
Jul 20 11:48:52 master cbsd: bstart: compile_nic_args for debian1: uplink interface selected: re0
Jul 20 11:48:52 master kernel: tap2: Ethernet address: 00:bd:ba:eb:02:02
Jul 20 11:48:52 master kernel: tap2: promiscuous mode enabled
Jul 20 11:48:52 master cbsd: bstart: compile_nic_args for debian1: MAC address randomized and updated for nic id 1: 00:a0:98:e0:98:4d
Jul 20 11:48:53 master cbsd: bstart: get_vm_uplink_interface for debian1: ip4_addr: 192.168.2.27, determine uplink method: by route, interface: re0
Jul 20 11:48:53 master CBSD: [debug] /usr/sbin/bhyve  -c 8 -m 2147483648 -H -A -S -u -w -s 0:0,hostbridge    -s 3:0,ahci-hd,/usr/jails/jails-data/debian1-data/dsk1.vhd,sectorsize=512 -s 2:0,ahci-cd,/usr/jails/src/iso/cbsd-iso-debian-9.5.0-amd64-netinst.iso  -s 4:0,virtio-net,tap2,mac=00:a0:98:e0:98:4d -s 5:0,virtio-rnd  -s 6,fbuf,tcp=192.168.2.25:5900,w=1024,h=768,wait,password=cbsd -s 30,xhci,tablet -s 31,lpc -l com1,stdio -l bootrom,/usr/local/cbsd/upgrade/patch/efi.fd  debian1
Jul 20 11:48:53 master kernel: tap2: link state changed to UP
Jul 20 11:55:03 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 11 port 0
Jul 20 11:55:03 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00003800 ss 00000000 rs 00003800 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004cb17
Jul 20 11:55:03 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 11:55:03 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 11:55:03 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 11:55:43 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 6 port 0
Jul 20 11:55:43 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 000003c0 ss 00000000 rs 000003c0 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c617
Jul 20 11:55:43 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 11:55:43 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 11:55:43 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 11:56:36 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Jul 20 11:56:36 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000080 ss 00000080 rs 00000080 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c717
Jul 20 11:56:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 00 90 e6 c8 40 03 00 00 01 00 00
Jul 20 11:56:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 11:56:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 11:57:48 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 22 port 0
Jul 20 11:57:48 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 3fc00000 ss 00000000 rs 3fc00000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d617
Jul 20 11:57:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 11:57:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 11:57:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 11:59:32 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 7 port 0
Jul 20 11:59:32 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000080 ss 00000080 rs 00000080 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c717
Jul 20 11:59:32 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 00 f0 6b af 40 04 00 00 01 00 00
Jul 20 11:59:32 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 11:59:32 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:05:33 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 16 port 0
Jul 20 12:05:33 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00010000 ss 00010000 rs 00010000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d017
Jul 20 12:05:33 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 00 c0 fc aa 40 02 00 00 01 00 00
Jul 20 12:05:33 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:05:33 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:06:48 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 29 port 0
Jul 20 12:06:48 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 60000000 ss 00000000 rs 60000000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004dd17
Jul 20 12:06:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:06:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:06:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:09:24 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 30 port 0
Jul 20 12:09:24 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs c0000000 ss 00000000 rs c0000000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004de17
Jul 20 12:09:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:09:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:09:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:10:17 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 14 port 0
Jul 20 12:10:17 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 0003c000 ss 00000000 rs 0003c000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004ce17
Jul 20 12:10:17 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:10:17 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:10:17 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:11:56 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 19 port 0
Jul 20 12:11:56 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00780000 ss 00000000 rs 00780000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d317
Jul 20 12:11:56 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:11:56 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:11:56 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:12:28 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 12 port 0
Jul 20 12:12:28 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 0003f000 ss 00000000 rs 0003f000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004cc17
Jul 20 12:12:28 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:12:28 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:12:28 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:16:02 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 13 port 0
Jul 20 12:16:02 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 0001e000 ss 00000000 rs 0001e000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004cd17
Jul 20 12:16:02 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:16:02 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:16:02 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:17:11 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 8 port 0
Jul 20 12:17:11 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000700 ss 00000000 rs 00000700 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c817
Jul 20 12:17:11 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:17:11 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:17:11 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:17:49 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 22 port 0
Jul 20 12:17:49 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 03c00000 ss 00000000 rs 03c00000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d617
Jul 20 12:17:49 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:17:49 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:17:49 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:19:14 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 8 port 0
Jul 20 12:19:14 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000100 ss 00000100 rs 00000100 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c817
Jul 20 12:19:14 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 00 50 29 b7 40 05 00 00 01 00 00
Jul 20 12:19:14 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:19:14 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:20:47 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 12 port 0
Jul 20 12:20:48 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 0000f000 ss 00000000 rs 0000f000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004cc17
Jul 20 12:20:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:20:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:20:48 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:23:01 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 20 port 0
Jul 20 12:23:01 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 03f00000 ss 00000000 rs 03f00000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004d417
Jul 20 12:23:01 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:23:01 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:23:01 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:24:36 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Jul 20 12:24:36 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000007 ss 00000000 rs 00000007 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c017
Jul 20 12:24:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:24:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:24:36 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:25:53 master kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 12091, size: 4096
Jul 20 12:25:54 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 14 port 0
Jul 20 12:25:54 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 0007c000 ss 00000000 rs 0007c000 tfd d0 serr 00000000 cmd 0004ce17
Jul 20 12:25:54 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): FLUSHCACHE48. ACB: ea 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:25:54 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:25:54 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000000 ss 00000003 rs 00000003 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c117
Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 80 50 3c e0 40 07 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 2 port 0
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000004 ss 00000000 rs 00000004 tfd 40 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c117
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: (aprobe0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 6626, size: 16384
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: swap_pager: indefinite wait buffer: bufobj: 0, blkno: 11329, size: 4096
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 3 port 0
Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: ahcich0: is 00000000 cs 00000008 ss 00000000 rs 00000008 tfd 150 serr 00000000 cmd 0004c317
```
 
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


ALSO i noticed some errors upon start of the machine, maybe relevant or not, but i am giving full output below just in case:


```
Jul 20 14:38:51 master syslogd: kernel boot file is /boot/kernel/kernel
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Copyright (c) 1992-2018 The FreeBSD Project.
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE #0 r335510: Fri Jun 22 04:32:14 UTC 2018
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: [EMAIL]root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: FreeBSD clang version 6.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_600/final 326565) (based on LLVM 6.0.0)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: VT(vga): resolution 640x480
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics     (3593.34-MHz K8-class CPU)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x810f10  Family=0x17  Model=0x11  Stepping=0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Features2=0x7ed8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: AMD Features2=0x35c233ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Structured Extended Features=0x209c01a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,SHA>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: AMD Extended Feature Extensions ID EBX=0x1007<CLZERO,IRPerf,XSaveErPtr>
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: avail memory = 7122022400 (6792 MB)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I >
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Firmware Warning (ACPI): Optional FADT field Pm2ControlBlock has valid Length but zero Address: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20171214/tbfadt-796)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ioapic1 <Version 2.1> irqs 24-55 on motherboard
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1796668938 Hz quality 1000
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: random: entropy device external interface
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: kbd1 at kbdmux0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: netmap: loaded module
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80ff4550, 0) error 19
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: random: registering fast source Intel Secure Key RNG
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: random: fast provider: "Intel Secure Key RNG"
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: nexus0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: acpi0: <ALASKA A M I > on motherboard
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure creating [\_SB.SMIC], AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20171214/dswload-498)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ACPI Error: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20171214/psobject-371)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ACPI Error: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, (SSDT:  AMD PT) while loading table (20171214/tbxfload-355)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Firmware Error (ACPI): Failure looking up [\PTOS], AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psargs-503)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed \, AE_NOT_FOUND (20171214/psparse-677)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: ACPI Error: 1 table load failures, 7 successful (20171214/tbxfload-378)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff irq 0,8 on acpi0
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
Jul 20 14:38:51 master kernel: acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
```

SMALL UPDATE:

My system hangs even when i do nothing, cbsd is working in the background, but without Virtual Machines working at all. Is the FreeBSD kernel that don't like AMD CPU's or what? I've already been with this issue at AMD community and they told me that system specific issues should be reported on freebsd forums, so here i am 

Regards,
Iwo Zaleski


----------



## Purkuapas (Jul 21, 2018)

IwoZaleski said:


> Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): WRITE_FPDMA_QUEUED. ACB: 61 80 50 3c e0 40 07 00 00 00 00 00
> Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
> Jul 20 12:26:24 master kernel: (ada0:ahcich0:0:0:0): Retrying command
> Jul 20 12:27:24 master kernel: ahcich0: Timeout on slot 2 port 0
> ...



Looks like your hard drive is about to fail. Did you try to check S.M.A.R.T error or replace the drive ? It's also possible that you created a very large virtual disk that is larger than zpool


----------



## IwoZaleski (Jul 23, 2018)

Hello,

Sorry for the absence. It was my old HDD that failed... you know... 15 years, i believe that at that age equipment have the right to fail . I've had another old HDD WDC 250 GB SATA I from 2003 i believe, but this one is quite good. No errors at all. Thanks for your time and tips, it came in handy. 

Regards,
Iwo


----------



## PacketMan (Jul 27, 2018)

So no issues since?


----------



## IwoZaleski (Jul 27, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> So no issues since?


No. Sorry for raising alarm. The problem was on my side with hard disk drive


----------

